# 4 1/2? S-Coil Stabilizer From: LIMBSAVER



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

imho I look for a stab. with weight on the end. The weight slows the movement of the pin while shooting and yeilds better groups. Viberation control is nice but not the primary function of a stab. I hunt with a 12" long stab. with the weight as far out on the end as i can get. I do have an S coil and it does kill some vibs. but does not help be shoot tight groups at long ranges


----------

